# Powerpoint 2001 for Mac and *.swf files



## holy_saiyan1 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm attempting to run a download *.swf file on a Mac OS X computer, as 
part of a PowerPoint presentation. I can't run it embedded in PowerPoint.

QuickTime Player is the default player for SWF files and it won't play 
it because the file "contains invalid media" or some such stuff. 
Internet Explorer for Mac will not play the *.swf file at all. Safari 
will play the file, but about halfway through it goes blank and stops 
playing. These are the only applications that will open the *.swf file.

Is there any way to convert the *.swf file into a format playable by 
QuickTime, or hopefully, PowerPoint?

when played in Safari, the Flash file stops at the same spot every 
time, just as the file opens a pop-up. In case you're wondering, the 
file in question is located on www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail118.html . 
I downloaded it from http://homestarrunner.com/sbemail118.swf.

Note: 
you'd have to view the webtoon to get why the pop-up appears. I am 
viewing the webtoon with the "Block Pop-ups" option off.

(20 days until project is due)


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Not sure, as have not had to do this, but as a quick guess, have you looked into the following as options to convert the .swf file into something else?

http://www.winavi.com/swf-to-avi.htm
http://www.multidmedia.com/software/zinc/
http://www.flashkeeper.com/fk/swf2exe.htm
http://www.download.com/sort/3150-6676_4-0-1-2.html

Whatever you do, if successful, please reply to let us know what did and didn't work - thanks and good luck!


----------



## holy_saiyan1 (Sep 12, 2003)

I ended up just linking an action button to the website, and playing it in Internet Explorer. It was the way that worked the most consistently, and it was much nicer-looking than playing the *.swf, because the SWF file version played outside of the boundaries of the screen, and apparently the pop-ups that were part of the show made the entire works gum up.  That's not to say that I didn't keep a copy of the SWF on my computer, for my viewing pleasure.

The SWF-to-AVI was the first one and only one I tried, and I greatly disliked it because it left a HUGE nag reminder saying "to remove this nag, buy this product" which was actually as large as the 45 pixels x 45 pixels screen that the "converted" show was shrunk down to (from almost full screen on the original show)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Vanish (Jun 1, 2005)

holy_saiyan1 said:


> Is there any way to convert the *.swf file into a format playable by
> QuickTime, or hopefully, PowerPoint?


FLash to Video Encoder is a good program for converting Flash animation into *.avi files.....


----------

